# Her Mother’s Day fat black fins and another good wahoo!



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Shoved off the ramp at 515 greeted by the thick fog. We slid through the bay and headed for the bait man. Bait man was holding some pins and hardtails so we traded our money for a hope and a prayer to put some more pelagics in the boat. We made the short run to the cans out front and to our suprise the cigs and a few sardines were waiting to jump on the R&R sabikis we sent them. Made bait and set the course for blue water some 50 miles out of the pass from Panama. Slick seas made for a easy run, but with no radar and a 1/8 mile vis I was babying her with my head on a swivel. Mom said she wanted to fish for Mother’s Day, so by god we were gonna go. Around the 40 fathom mark we had to stop for a quick bathroom break, greeted by the sun and a lift of the fog. I look over the bow and see tunas skying baits 150 yards off the bow, GRAB THE SPINNERS!!!! I shouted at the crew as I slap the engines in gear and slide toward these tunas. I reach back and scoop a heavy scoop of live baits and throw them as far as I can! Within seconds tunas are slamming the baits. We send a few out on 20 class spinners and were on! Tripled up on fattys. I start chunking to keep them interested, while we do battle with these 20-25 pound chunkers. We bring 3 in and get tight on 3 more. Losing one to a tackle failure, we end the pandemonium with 5 slob black fins. As we cheer and say our thanks to the lord I set the course and clean the deck. Skunk is off the boat in a major way. We head for a place I’ve had very good luck with wahoo in the past to give em a try. My crew sets the spread and we go 30 minutes with nothing, then the long starboard rigged shoots out of the clip with a “SNAP” that could jolt a grown man out of dead sleep. But after a long run and down into the nitty gritty of line we come unbuttoned. Still wish I would have seen that fish. No cut off, must have pulled. We make our way further into the troll and the crew is reveling at the size of those BF , Then all hell breaks loose. I look back at the exact moment she trips the planer rod, then seemingly within the time I jumped from the leaning post to the short starboard corner I’m almost into the backing. I scream “clear all the lines” as we scramble to clear lines this fish is 5 wraps from the backing, but giving in. We get all the line back on the reel and the handline in our hands. I’m on the gaff now as my brother is on the handline. With a few minutes of battle this fish is boat side, broadside, and looking prime to get the winthrop steel. BANG over the rail and in the pale. Cheers all around and some pictures! Lines go back out, with 65-70lb wahoo taking a cold bath snuggled up to the tunas. With no other knockdowns and not being far from some scamp spots we make the push back home. Stop and try to grab a couple groupers with the live baits we had left. Hot bottom bite with big snappers, gags, scamp, and red grouper hitting the deck one after the other, for a hour. Kept a few legal fish and made our way home with slick seas. Momma sleeping on a beanbag in the back and the radio up, it’s hard not to smile on those days! Not only does she fish but she helps clean the boat too!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome job.
Thanks for the report!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

was that a dream you had? it sounds too good to be true. way to go, y'all. good report. sounds like you write for pnj. lol.
jack


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, great report!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great story and pics. Congrats.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

we needed that!!! Thanks!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Man that's an awesome trip! Thanks for the report!


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Amazing trip!!!


----------

